
Ask HN: What's the current fashion in philosophy or science? - impjohn
Alan Watts says: You must watch out above all for fashion in philosphy, fashion in science. There are completely irrational functions that govern what is or what is not a scientific opinion<p>What would you argue are these fashions in todays world?
======
jerome-jh
That electric cars, scooters, are good for the climate. And especially, do not
criticize Tesla, although the carbon footprint of their cars is unknown to
everybody.

